# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  S. Petersburg: Tandem Learning Italian-English (or Russian)

## Manlio

Hi all,  
I`m Manlio, I`m graduated in Italy but now I live in Saint Petersburg. I`m looking for people who want learn Italian, so we can do tandem learning (the first hour Italian conversation, or grammar, etc, and the second hour Russian or English conversation). I would improve my English and learn Russian. 
My email is: manlio20@hotmail.com .
Thank you and good luck!    
Manlio

----------

